

Researchers Find Way to Steal Encrypted Data  - joshwa
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/22/technology/22chip.html?ex=1361336400&en=5d2aceefa521e4eb&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
TheTarquin
Good story, but a misleading headline. Note the headline is perfectly correct,
researchers did, in fact, find a way to steal encrypted data. . . for certain,
particularly structured implementations, without remote access to the machine
immediately after its been powered down with the keys in DRAM.

Everybody panic, I guess?

------
mynameishere
_standard memory chips actually retain their data for seconds or even minutes
after power is cut off_

Okay, so they have to perform their new technique right after the password
enters memory. That is less practical than other methods, for instance
recording the sound of someone typing and then decyphering the password based
upon keys' sound signatures.

~~~
TheTarquin
Totally agree. There a number of threats that are possible and WILDLY unlikely
that are far more tenable concerns than this one.

